# R.Kelly's R&B opera



## lonecoyote (Dec 8, 2005)

Man, this thing is hilarious, people coming out of closets, cheating, police officers, shootings, midgets. Any thoughts?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2005)

Saturday Night Live has been running spoofs of it...aliens figure in!


----------



## lonecoyote (Dec 9, 2005)

Jimmy Kimmel's spoof is good too, it has the real mike tyson, sarah silverman, and alanis morrissette. The real one is so hilarious, though,some good stuff, delivered in an R&B soul voice. I'm singing about daily events in my life like this and it is driving my wife crazy, I'll sing "I cant find my car kee-ee--eeeeys!"  "Where the heeellll-llll-lll are my keee-eeeys, woman?!" I'm trying to bait her into singing back at me.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I'm trying to bait her into singing back at me.


 
Sounds like you're living dangerously, dude!


----------

